# Trademarking ??



## whatsinurbox (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi - Recently went online and put in for a trademark for my logo (custom t-shirts). Not sure I did it correctly hopefully I did cuz it cost like $700.00. It said it was accepted and I would hear back in about 6 months. Since then I've made some slight changes to the logo. Do I need to send in some sort of addendum or modified version? If so, what do I do?
Thanks,
MaryAnn


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

What site did you register it on? Check their FAQ section for answerers to your trademark questions, some sites may be different.


----------



## whatsinurbox (Aug 6, 2008)

USPTO that's the site we did. I'll check the FAQ's, thank you!


----------



## ElevenOTwelve (Sep 9, 2008)

next time use www.legalzoom.com
cheaper, easier, great customer service


----------



## Mark_S (May 21, 2008)

ElevenOTwelve said:


> next time use www.legalzoom.com
> cheaper, easier, great customer service


I'll second that - they also raised some conflicts I missed even though I paid 12 hours for a trademark search pro site. I would have wasted my $$$ if I did it direct as the firt 3 names had conflicts I was not aware of. 

Legalzoom flags this stuff for you worth the money


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

700 bucks sounds a bit much if you did it at the uspto site. when i registered mine it ws only $275.00 
Did you have different classes for your trademark or just the garments?


----------



## whatsinurbox (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi,
I am so new at this I have no idea what I did or if I did it correctly. I'm hoping so. I submit the logo correctly and filled out pages of applications. Then they charged me and sent a verification email that said they had accepted it and would be back with a response within 7 months. Does that sound off???


----------



## Mark_S (May 21, 2008)

whatsinurbox said:


> Hi,
> I am so new at this I have no idea what I did or if I did it correctly. I'm hoping so. I submit the logo correctly and filled out pages of applications. Then they charged me and sent a verification email that said they had accepted it and would be back with a response within 7 months. Does that sound off???


No sounds right - especially if you want multiple areas to apply T-Shirts Jewerley etc - but if you did not check for conflcts most likely there will be something. 

I would get the NOLO book on Trademarks and read it before trying again with Legal Zoom


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Mark_S said:


> I would get the NOLO book on Trademarks and read it before trying again with Legal Zoom


I wouldn't just assume failure in advance  But reading up to know what you're in for is always a good idea.


----------



## Mark_S (May 21, 2008)

Solmu said:


> I wouldn't just assume failure in advance  But reading up to know what you're in for is always a good idea.



Yes you are also given the chance to modify what you send in to avoid any conflicts so probably can get it approved with changes or maybe you can get lucky - just there are sooo many out there already - good luck


----------



## ChinoXL (Sep 12, 2008)

So can a Canadian use legalzoom as well?


----------



## Flipphreak (Sep 11, 2008)

Jon,

I have a name that I want to protect but I don't have a logo that I know for sure I want to use with it. Do I want to trademark just to protect the name?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ElevenOTwelve (Sep 9, 2008)

Flipphreak said:


> Jon,
> 
> I have a name that I want to protect but I don't have a logo that I know for sure I want to use with it. Do I want to trademark just to protect the name?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
If you are 110% sure you will be using that name then yes, spend the money to trademark it


----------

